# Earliest time to scan



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

I have allways had my dogs scanned at week 5/6 but can you scan any earlier than that or will the foetuses not be seen untilll at least 5 weeks as they will still not be attach to the walls of the uterine horns ?


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

lilacbabe said:


> I have allways had my dogs scanned at week 5/6 but can you scan any earlier than that or will the foetuses not be seen untilll at least 5 weeks as they will still not be attach to the walls of the uterine horns ?[/QUOTe
> 
> BUMP


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I had my girl scaned at 33days they could see 4 puppies and thats what she had


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks for your reply,

My girl has a lump and may be pregnant so need to know ASAP so we know what can be done about removing it.
Hopefully its nothing bad but cant risk anasthetic if she is but dont want the lump to harm her health.
Has only just appeared so I am a bit worried


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

30 -32 days here


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

30 days for me too :thumbup:


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

My girl had a scan at 29 days, but she had already had the pregnancy confirmed a week earlier by a relaxin blood test.


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

28 days but can be scanned frm day 25 so get ur girl scanned asap if she isnt then she can get treatment for her lump x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Just out of curiosity would anyone get a bitch scanned at 8 weeks or is this too stressful?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> Just out of curiosity would anyone get a bitch scanned at 8 weeks or is this too stressful?


Done correctly, a scan doesn't need to be in the least bit stressful.

The tip I was given with my first litter is if I was determined to scan - then do it with the bitch standing up - we've done it three times now without any stress at all.

My last litter we had to have my girl ultrasounded at 60 days as she had been lingering in labour for quite a while - she eventually (after a dose of oxytocin) went on to deliver 7 healthy and rather substantial puppies (21oz / 600g) puppies (no wonder it hurt her  - sadly we lost one of the boys at a week old, although it wasn't unexpected 

Hope your girl can be sorted out.


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

mel said:


> 28 days but can be scanned frm day 25 so get ur girl scanned asap if she isnt then she can get treatment for her lump x


Got an appointment for 9am tomorrow she will only be 26 days from her first mating so dont know if scan would be of any use. will see what vet sais but they are not hot on breeding more cows and sheep stuff.

hope to get it sorted as havent slept since I found out she had this lump.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm 28 days post ovulation. Have done it 22 once and she saw changes in the womb, which happen during phantoms too, but you don't see foetuses at this time.

Turned out she either reabsorbed or missed entirely, but had a humdinger of a phantom. :frown:


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I'm 28 days post ovulation. Have done it 22 once and she saw changes in the womb, which happen during phantoms too, but you don't see foetuses at this time.
> 
> Turned out she either reabsorbed or missed entirely, but had a humdinger of a phantom. :frown:


See this is what happened to my girl the last time I mated her and she had lots of milk and even turned in to a wee bit mastitus ( cant spell that ) well dont know if she reabsorbed but I am hoping this lump has something to do with that .Maybe a blocked milk duct or something not too serious but I cant get the C word out of my head.

Need to know if she is pregnant then deal with the lump and really in my heart I know if it was a case of save the pups or her well I have no choice no matter how heart breaking it would be to loose a litter of pups

My vet has told me it would be ok to opperate even though she was pregnant but I am not sure so want to find out as much as I can about lump before I make any decisions.

Am going to ask them to scan her tomorrow to see if we can see anything so keep your fingers crossed that it is good news pregnancy and lump wise


----------



## Kelly2774 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi,

Hope everything goes well for you, my bitch is due her scan tomorrow morning - she'll be dead on 5 weeks from the 1st mating 

Tho my vet did confirm pregnancy last week as she took ill - he could feel them in her so ive got everything crossed for tomorrow 

Good luck


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats great news Kelly !

Well had Callie a vet this morning and vet said as lomp has not grown and is hard and moveable just to leave it at the momentso dosent think its anything bad ,thank goodness !!:thumbup:

Have also booked for a scan on July 5th to see whether she is deff pregnant so cant wait .

Vet also was very good and did not have to pay for visit this time !!! which I thought was great, I do refer a lot of business to him though dogs with sore ears etc that I come accross when grooming .Very pleased with the concern the vet had for Callie great to have that as will maybe need them hopefully in another 5 or so weeks ,fingers crossed


----------

